# im kinda slow...



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

so for all you early risers heres a morning laugh...

i havent gone to sleep yet its like 425 here and im sittin here flippin channels not paying attention to wat the banner at the bottoms is saying. so i leave it on this channel and i figure its just a commercial im ended up watching it for ten minutes before i realized it was an infomercial... i guess im off to bed good night/good morning what ever you perfer at the moment.


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

I used to do that all the time. Always seemed to end up on the Ronco Showtime, or the uh Micro Blender thngy infomercial.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gotta love infamercials


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

No offense Stoner....but, were you stoned?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I LOOOOVE INFOMERCIALS!!! so sad, lol I know but I can;t help it I want eggies so baddddd lol and I dont even hard boil egss lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol no offence taken but no i wasnt. been sober a month and a half now tryin to find decent work.

ames it was for a nuwave oven rip off by sharper image which i coulda swore went outta business


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

^^^^ YAY!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahahaha thats a riot. and I have seen that one lol I get out at midnight and catch tv on my way to sleep around 3 so I get to see all the good ones


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL that's funny. Ryan is totally banned from watching infomercials cause he thinks he has to have everything. I swear it doesn't matter what it is, if it's on an infomercial he has to have it loll.


P.S. Stoner has been my nickname for like 15 years :rofl:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol kg bui is a bad idea... my brother in law had a problem with that and infomercials i got banned from bui in the form of grocery shopping the house would be filled with fruity pebbles chips and the occasional cheese cake


----------

